# my first deer with a bow 10/12/04



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

well guys i finally got a deer with my bow for the first time this evening. i was in my stand by 4 and didnt see a deer until 6:15. she never came my way, jsut snooped around then walked back across the river. so by then it was 6:30 and i figured to go ahead and give up for the evening, and wouldnt you know, the second i got out of mt stand i hear alot of noise from across the river. so i get my bow back up and ready just incase one comes across. well all i saw was 3 does at first. the first do that came over walked right up 2 me about 15 yards and i didnt pass up the shot, but soon as i shot i realized what had chased them over, it was a nice 8 pointer chacing the does around. i was supprised to find out that my bow shot srtaight throught deer fron head on. in her chest and out her butt. lol


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats. Good job!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats on your first deer with a bow


----------



## Pharley (Apr 11, 2004)

Congrats, my first was also a doe. Sometimes hard to be patient when you're looking for your first!


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Glad to hear that you scored! The 8-point rack would be nice, but they say the does are better on the table. I have "passed" on that head-on shot before because I was never sure it would take the animal down. Sounds like it was not a problem. Congrats.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats on your first bow kill! It is truly exciting to say the least. And as for the nice buck, well there is still time for him assuming you are able to bag 2 in your area. 

Like TheKing mentioned, a successful kil shot from a front view is more difficult. Also, if you don't get a through and through hit you may have a difficult time tracking because the deer will not put down much blood until the body cavity fills up unless you hit an artery near the entry point. Not to say it won't kill the deer though.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

Congrats! Go back and kill that 8 pointer before gun season


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go..Heck of a rush I bet...I'll also say that a frontal shot is not a good one...It'll work every now and then but your just setting yourself up for failure if you keep taking that shot.
Good luck with the 8 point..


----------



## 03zrider (May 17, 2004)

doesnt it feel great!!!!you will be hooked for life now  i can still remember my first bow kill like it was yesterday and it was in october of 1987 so congradulationsssssssss


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrates on that 1st one. You should have learn a good lesson on that, if the does are running its not always a hunter that was the problem. Many of us, I'm sure, have waited to see what they are being chased by and how big. Only its hard to let them pass on by.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on your first  you will never be the same now!


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

thanks guys...ya i really didnt plan on taking a straight on shot but i knew that was the only one i had. man was she a big doe though....alot bigger than my first doe 2 years ago and the buck i got last year during gun season. where do you guys normally take your deer to for processing. i have been taking mine to a place up past marysville called warners. they do a pretty good job on them, except i was alittle dissappointed with the jerky i had made last year bc it was way to dry and hard as a brick.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

The only thing I ever take to a locker is a coupole of bags of meat for summer sausage. I cut up my own deer and grind my own burger. It is not really that hard of a job. Atleast around here most places do not charge that much for a basic processing. This is for the steaks and such. Where they get you on price is when you start doing other things with the meat. I have never had them make jerky for me but I do know that it is expensive. Even the summer sausage cost is outrageous. I am thinking about doing that myself this year as well. I think I usually end up paying close to 2.00/pound for the sausage and it is my meat.

As far as local lockers for you I have no idea. I just thought I would mention that for you to consider.


----------



## Hotntot (Jul 28, 2004)

Congrats on your first bow kill ! Having deer 15 yrds is a serious rush , Buck or Doe ! Good luck getting the Buck ! GOOD LUCK & GOOD HUNTIN !!! Hotntot


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

Salut!!! Congradulations!!may you always be lucky!!now get the biggun'!!


----------

